# These animals to be detroyed 1/17/2005



## geimd03 (Jan 15, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.org/pet.cgi?action ... &preview=1

These animal are in carrollton texas and they are young and healthy, i will try to go and adopt one. If anyone else can help, please do so.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I live in Carrollton, I wish I had room for one of these babies.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I am honestly not a fan of no-kill shelters, I understand the realities of overpopulation. But it doesn't make this any less tragic and painful...


----------



## geimd03 (Jan 15, 2005)

I just went and saw the animals and decided that I will adopt sherbert on monday. There were at least 10 -15 cages that were empty and I don't understand where this "limited space" that they are talking about. There are many shelters in our area that will not kill the animals unless they are sick or really old. 

Many of the cats in this shelter were reaching their paws out of their cage cage trying to get my attention, it was really a sad sight.


----------

